# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Astronomia

## ragazzo_di_mare

Universi nga nje pike e vetme qe ishte shpertheu nga temperatura shum e lart dhe u shpernda neper hapesire me nje preçizion te mahniteshem te fushes gravitacionale.duke u shperndare neper hapesire u krijuan galaktikat. sistemi une diellor leviz me 14000 milje ne sekond rreth qendres se galaktikes sone.
Toka u formua rreth 4.5 miliard vjet perpara. kjo ndodhi si rezultal i shperthimit te nje ylli shum te madh. 
nga ai shperthim gjithe lenda e yllit u shpernda dhe berthama e tij si rezultat i forces magnetike gjithe lenden qe shpertheu e solli rreth vetes.
lenda duke e larguar nga ylli nisi te ftohej dhe te grumbullohej ne masa gjigande lende. keto duke u sjelle rreth diellit te ri nisen te perplasen duke krijuar planetet ne madhesi te ndryshme. 
HENA qe mund te themi me plot gojen se eshte bija e tokes u krijua si rezultat i perplasjes se nje meteori me token i cili shperndau nje pjese te lendes ne hapesire. fusha gravitacionale e tokes e terhoqi ate lende rreth vetes. masat e lendes duke u sjelle rreth toke me shpejtesi te ndryshme (e cila varet nga masa e lendes dhe energjia qe moren gjate perplasjes) u perplasen me njera tjetren duke formuar satelitin natyrore te tokes dhe duke e bere rob te saj per miliarda vjet. sipas matese digital te vendosur ne hene dhe ne toke rezulton se hena largohet 3 cm ne vit nga toka.kjo do te sillte deme shum te medha per token. 

Per cdo pyetje jeni te mirepritur paulinig_89@hotmail.com

----------


## Darius

Ragazzo di mare faleminderit per shkrimin por do te te sugjeroja dicka. Ky nenforum ka shume kohe i hapur dhe si i tille ka krijuar mundesine e konsumimit te shume temave te ndryshme, ku nder te tjerat eshte dhe kjo qe sapo ke postuar ketu. Pra here tjeter nese do deshirosh te shkruash per gjera te tilla je mese i mirepritur dhe i nderuar por do te te lutesha qe me pare te kontrollosh forumin ne temat e meparshme. 
E dyta eshte qe tema te tilla kaq te shkurtra nuk preferohen te hapen me vete. Ka nje kryeteme qe quhet Te Rejat Nga Shkenca dhe Jeta. Mund ta postosh aty dhe e trajton si lajm te shkurter.
Faleminderit.

----------


## lundertari

Ragazzo di mare,Darius nje pyetje kam une  kam degjuar qe hena largohet nga toka 3 cm ne vit 
edhe eshte hena arsyea qe aksi i tokes 36 grade nuk ndryshon eshte e vertete?
thnx po munde te me pergjigjesh me pak me shume fakte

----------


## Darius

Mesa di une eshte e vertete qe Hena ose me sakte orbitimi i saj perreth Tokes eshte duke u bere me i larget me nje distance 3.8 cm cdo vit. (Vete orbita e Henes ka nje radius prej 384,000 km). 
Te gjitha masat ushtrojne nje force graviteti dhe 'mufatja' e batica ne Toke ushtrojne nje ndikim gravitacional ne Hene. Pasi Toka rrotullohet me shpejt (cdo 24 ore) sesa orbita e Henes (nje here ne 27.3 dite) 'mufatja' perpiqet te 'pershpjetoje' Henen the te ndikoje ate me shume ne orbiten e saj. Po ashtu Hena eshte duke ndikuar ne 'mufatjen' batices se Tokes duke ngadalesuar rrotullimin e Tokes. 
Friksioni baticor i shkaktuar nga levizja e mufatjes se batices perreth Tokes e merr energjine nga Toka dhe e sposton ate ne orbiten e henes, merr energjine e Tokes dhe e vendos ate ne orbiten e Henes duke shkaktuar keshtu rritjen e orbites se Henes.

Si rezultat rretullimi i Tokes eshte duke u ngadalsuar. Nje qind vjet nga tani dita do jete 2 milisekonda me e gjate se tani.

Pra eshte ky fenomen qe po shkakton largimin e Henes nga Toka ose me sakte zmadhimin e orbites se saj. 

Ndersa per pyetjen e dyte mesa di une aksi i Tokes nuk eshte 36°  po 23.5°. 
Dhe nuk ka lidhje me Henen por me terheqjen gravitacionale te Diellit qe ushtrohet mbi Token dhe qe ndikon direkt ne polet e saj. Kjo jo vetem i jep Tokes nje forme paksa eliptike ne vend te nje sfere perfekte por shkakton dhe aksin e saj te jete nga normal ne eliptikp, pra 23.5°.

Shiko foton e meposhtme.

----------


## lundertari

thnx Darius me duket i llogjikshem shpjegimi 
kam edhe nje pyetje tjeter:
Kam vene re se madhesia e diellit edhe e henes ndryshon me oren qe e shikojme 
(madhesia qe duket kuptohet se e verteta nuk ndryshon)  e kuptoj qe ka te beje me fazmen e drites por ajo qe me beri kurjoz eshte se madhesia ne nje perendim veror te diellit ishte 3 deri ne 4 here me e madhe se ne mesdite.
Pra nqs ne mesdite madhesia eshte 1  ne perendim eshte 4 pra kur eshte e 'verteta'  nuk besoj se ka te beje me distancen

----------


## alibaba

Për diellin nuk di.
Hëna ndonjëherë është me të vërtetë shumë e madhe e ndonjëherë shumë e vogël.

----------


## Darius

> thnx Darius me duket i llogjikshem shpjegimi 
> kam edhe nje pyetje tjeter:
> Kam vene re se madhesia e diellit edhe e henes ndryshon me oren qe e shikojme 
> (madhesia qe duket kuptohet se e verteta nuk ndryshon)  e kuptoj qe ka te beje me fazmen e drites por ajo qe me beri kurjoz eshte se madhesia ne nje perendim veror te diellit ishte 3 deri ne 4 here me e madhe se ne mesdite.
> Pra nqs ne mesdite madhesia eshte 1  ne perendim eshte 4 pra kur eshte e 'verteta'  nuk besoj se ka te beje me distancen


Lundertar shpjegimi qe te dhashe te jesh i sigurt qe eshte korrekt. Une sjam astronom dhe nuk kam studiuar per astronomi por duke qene se me pelqen shume dhe lexoj shume per te perseri per te qene i sigurt dhe i sakte ne ate qe shkrova, konsultova nje faqe astronomie dhe teksti qe kam postuar aty eshte mese i sakte pasi eshte marre nga ajo faqe.
Ndersa per pyetjen tjeter nuk di cfare te te them. Besoj ka te tjere ketu qe mund te te ndihmojne konkretisht ne vend qe te llomotisin sesa e sakte apo e pasakte eshte dicka dhe besoj se te pakten do marrin mundimin qe ne vend te denigrojne perpjekjen e dikujt per ndihme, te japin ndihmen e tyre ne vend te llafeve boshe.

Kalofsh mire

----------


## Baptist

Llomotitje quhet kjo:
_"Dhe nuk ka lidhje me Henen por me terheqjen gravitacionale te Diellit qe ushtrohet mbi Token dhe qe ndikon direkt ne polet e saj. Kjo jo vetem i jep Tokes nje forme paksa eliptike ne vend te nje sfere perfekte por shkakton dhe aksin e saj te jete nga normal ne eliptikp, pra 23.5°."_

Ndersa ajo qe ke fshire, quhet keqperdorim i detyres administrative.

Dezinformim te mbare. Pasi e ke kete mundesi, shfrytezoje! Cfare rendesie ka ndergjegja ne kete pike kur ti je i gjithefuqishem  :buzeqeshje: 

Mirembetsh.

----------


## Darius

Po pse nuk e ndihmon ti temen atehere me informacion me korrekt? 

Kush te ndaloi te shkruash per te sqaruar me mire nese dicka e konsiderove te pasakte? Apo mos valle ka me kuptim tema te permenden astrologet dhe kepucet e evgjitit dhe te thuhet qe ky nuk eshte shpjegim, kjo tjetra nuk eshte keshtu etj etj... Si e informove ti lexuesin duke konstatuar disinformimin po duke mos dhene asnje pergjigje konstruktive? 
Ja pse ne kete moment hyn detyra ime administrative. Tema ose vazhdohet me informacion ose me komente evazive nuk shkohet asgjekundi. Pra si i thone *put up or shut up !*

Per tjetren, ate qe fshij apo nuk fshij une se vendos ti apo 28 mije te tjeret qe jane ketu se nuk do merrte vesh i pari te dytin. E vendosin ato rregulla qe jane njesoj si per ty ashtu dhe per mua. Ndryshimi midis nesh eshte qe nese ti i shkel une sta lejoj. Te pelqen apo ste pelqen ty nuk eshte problemi im. 
Nese se ke mesuar akoma po ta them une. *Kur sje dakort me nje postim dhe mendon se ka vend per korrigjim apo permiresim je i lire ta besh pa denigruar punen e tjetrit dhe pa atakuar personalisht ata qe mundohen te bejne dicka me shume sesa llafet boshe dhe komente kalliri pa kokrra.* E di qe eshte e veshtire te jesh brenda normave te civilizimit po prandaj eshte dhe moderimi dhe kontrolli ose me sakte freja qe te mbahen gjerat brenda kufirit te pranueshem. E keqja me disa ketu eshte qe e konsiderojne forumin vend per te shitur dengla dhe treguar (duke kujtuar) se dine dicka. Harrojne qe qellimi eshte te ndahet me te tjeret nje teme e caktuar dhe mesuar prej njeri tjetrit. 

Baptist me vjen keq qe ta them po qenke kalama ne trute dhe akoma me kalama ne inat. E megjithate nese inati qe ke me mua te shtyn deri ne kete pike atehere po e bej une gjestin i pari dhe po ta zgjas doren pasi personalisht skam asgje me ty. 

p.s. Kjo teme eshte per tjeter gje. Nuk ka me devijim dhe komente e lagu se lagu. Meqe bere verejtje publikisht dhe pergjigjen e more publikisht. Nese ke ndonje gje per tu sqaruar, bujrum se privatin e kam te hapur per te gjithe. Gjera jashte teme sdo lejoj me.

----------


## Baptist

Po a nuk eshte me lehte te pyesesh ne raste kur nuk je i sigurt se sa te tregosh?

Tani vertete me ke zene keq sepse une nuk kam asnje kopje te shkrimit qe kishe fshire. Por aq sa mbaj mend une nuk ta kisha cekur emrin. kisha thene se nuk eshte e qarte, pastaj kisha thene se pajtohem me vleren per shmangien e kendit boshtor por jo edhe me arsyetimet. Duke thene se as astrologet nuk do te pajtoheshin me to edhe sikur tua mbathnim kepucen spanjolle.

Nje reagim normal do te ishte, (dicka sikur) nje pyetje e thjeshte:"cilat na qenkan ato paqartesi apo pasaktesi qe ke ndermend, ju lutem na i shkruaj t'i shohim dhe ne, ne menyre qe te kemi mundesi formojme mendimin tone dhe te vendosim cila eshte e drejte?" Por jo te fshish postimin e tek pastaj t'i denigrosh (nxish) me nofka si "llomotitje ose "fjale boshe" sepse nuk mund ti shohe askush nese ishin apo nuk ishin te tilla.

Une mendoj se hapi i pare per te mesuar eshte te kuptosh se nuk di. Hapi i pare per te ndrequr ndonje mendim/botekuptim te gabuar eshte te dyshosh se ai qe ke mund te mos jete i drejte.

Prandaj postimi im ishte me vend dhe ishte bere saktesisht me kete qellim, qe te hapte horizont per diskutim te atyre te dhenave qe ishin hedhur deri aty dhe te silleshin te reja. 

Por ja qe ti i kishe ndenjur gati ta fshish sapo kishe verejtur se ka te bej me ca te dhena qe kishe sjellur personalisht dhe ne menyre personale veprove.

Te shohim cfare kishte ngritur per diskutim hapesi i temes...

"Universi nga nje pike e vetme qe ishte shpertheu nga temperatura shum e lart dhe u shpernda "

Temperatura eshte fenomen subjektiv dhe vlene per grimca te nivelit atomik dhe molekular. Vetem ne domenin e lendes (substances) "levizja brauniane" manifestohet si temperature. Prandaj "pika" nuk eksplodoi nga temperatura. Per keteo gjera nuk mund te thuhet jane keshtu apo ashtu sepse i takojne sferes se shpekulimit shkencor i cili do te ngelet ne kete domen ndoshta pergjithmone. disa spekulime thone se hapesira nuk ekziston jasht universit. 

"Toka u formua rreth 4.5 miliard vjet perpara. kjo ndodhi si rezultal i shperthimit te nje ylli shum te madh."

Edhe ky percaktim duhet te merret me rezerva komode. Percaktimet me metoda te reja me te avancuara mund te japin rezultate shume te dallueshme nga ky qe i referohemi sot.

Cilit yll shume temadh? Ku jane mbetjet e tij?  
Ai yll duhet te jete Dielli. 

"HENA qe mund te themi me plot gojen se eshte bija e tokes u krijua si rezultat i perplasjes se nje meteori me token i cili shperndau nje pjese te lendes ne hapesire"

Kjo eshte nga ato perrallat 1001 nete. Sepse nuk mund te themi nje gje te tille me plote gojen pa rrezikuar se po themi nje te pavertete plote imagjinate.
Sa me e madhe kometa, probabiliteti i perplasjes eshte me i vogel. 

Tjeter, cfare madhesie duhet te kete nje komete ne menyre qe te jete ne gjendje ta shkepus plotesisht nje trup aq te madh si hena ne menyre qe ta ngris ne orbite ate, dhe te kete mundesi qe forcat "hidrostatike" tia japin nje forme pothuaj te perkryer sferike asaj.

Kunder kesaj hipoteze qendrojne nje ushtri faktesh, nje trup aq i madh me cfaredo energjie kinetike ne vend se te shkepuste nje cope nga Toka do te fundosej ne te plotesisht sepse rezistenca e siperfaqes se tokes eshte aq e brishte...efekti do te ishte sikur te hedhesh nje sfere portash ne buding.

Por ja ta marrim se ka ndodhur keshtu, tani kerkohen argumentet te cilat do ta mbeshtesnin kete hipoteze ne menyre qe ta avancojme ne teori.

Perse rrafshi orbital i Henes rreth Tokes perputhet me rrafshin orbital te Tokes rreth Diellit?
Perse orbita e henes eshte pothuaj rreth ideal me ekscentrizem shume te vogel  rreth 5% ndoshta me pak? 

Nje trup i formuar ne menyren qe sygjeron hipoteza juaj do te rezultonte me nje orbite shume te c'rregullt dhe jostacionare. Nje orbite e cila gjate gjithe kohes pershkruan nje rozete. 

Si eshte e mundur qe rrafshi i rrotullimit te saj te perputhet aq mire me rrafshin orbital te Tokes nese Hena eshte rezultati i nje kolizioni te tille kozmik nga nje trup i huaj. Gjasat ta goditur token nga plani orbital jane 0.27% (!nese e kam llogaritur mire).

Tjeter hena pothuaj nuk rrotullohet fare rreth boshtit te saj, nje trup rezultante e nje kolizioni kozmik do te perfitonte nje spin te konsiderueshem. por ajo rrotullohet rreth vetes vetem per aq shkalle sa rrotullohet rreth Tokes. Kesisoji, ne ia shohim gjithmone vetem njeren ane. E cuditshme apo jo? [realisht ajo nuk rrotullohet fare]

ekzistojne tri "teori" (ne zhargon por ato ne fakt jane hipoteza) ne lidhje me formimin e Henes.

1. Kjo qe ke permendur (se Hena u shkeput nga Toka)
2. Se Hena eshte trup i kapur nga graviteti i Tokes.
3. Se si Hena ashtu edhe Toka jane formuar njekohesisht. (dicka si ko-precipitim)

E para bie nga kombinimi per arsyet qe kam cekur po edhe per te tjera.
E dyta bie nga kombinimi poashtu per nje varg arsyesh: kahja e rrotullimit, forma sferike, orbita etj.
E treta vetem per nje arsye sepse mbeshtetet ne formimin e perbashket nga "nebula" eme e sitemit diellor por qe nuk kan perberje te njejte.   

Realisht kjo eshte hipoteza me afer mendesh, -ndersa fakti se nuk kan perberje te njejte eshte i spjegueshem me dallimin ne madhesi si "pika kondensuese". Andaj per shkak te afersise se madhe proto-Toka kishte terhequr me shume nga materialet te cilat ia kishte rrembyer Henes per  shkak te ngecjes se fushes gravitacionale.

Mirepo hipoteza se sistemi yne diellor eshte  formuar nga nebula solare per mua eshte plotesisht i pabindshem, per nje varg arsyesh qe nuk do t'i permend ketu.

***

Prandaj po e nderprej me kaq shkrimin ne lidhje me pyetjen e hapesit te temes. Sepse jam i sigurt se deri tani ke arritur te shohesh cfar leshimesh kishe bere ne sqarimin qe kisha kuotuar.

----------


## Baptist

> Për diellin nuk di.
> Hëna ndonjëherë është me të vërtetë shumë e madhe e ndonjëherë shumë e vogël.


Hena dhe Dielli jane pothuaj plotesisht te barabarte per nga madhesia optike. Madhesia dhe distanca e Henes jane praktikisht proporcionale me madhesine dhe distancen e Diellit nga Toka. Prandaj disqet e tyre kane madhesi te njejte.

Kjo rastesi(?) ben te mundur eklipsin e plote te Diellit nga Hena. (Se ndryshe nuk do ta mbulonte).

Hena dhe Dielli ne horzont duken shume me te medhenje se "objektivisht"  ne Zenit, per shkak te veprimit te atmosferes. -Efektit te thjerrezes qe e shkakton lageshtia e ajrit dhe vet atmosfera.

Rruga qe kalon drita neper shtresat e atmosferes eshte disa here me e gjate kur hena apo dielli gjinden ne horizont se sa rruga e drites kur kalon nga Zeniti. Andaj efekti i zmadhimit optik eshte me i madh gjate lindjes dhe perendimit se sa kur drita e  tyre kalon me rruge pingule. Sa me e madhe lageshtia e ajrit gjate lindjes apo perendimit ky efekt zmadhues eshte me i madh.

----------


## Darius

Ah jo jo. Nuk eshte kjo pergjigja qe duhej dhene (sugjerimi im ky).

Le ti marrim pak gjerat me rradhe.




> Po a nuk eshte me lehte te pyesesh ne raste kur nuk je i sigurt se sa te tregosh?


Lexoje me vemendje pergjigjen time. Me shume se nje here kam thene: *mesa di une...*. Pra e kam bere te qarte qe shpjegimi i dhene linte vend per permiresim. Per te qene i sigurt ne saktesine e asaj qe shkrova une konsultova nje faqe astronomie (qe duhet ta kisha vene patjeter si link). 




> Tani vertete me ke zene keq sepse une nuk kam asnje kopje te shkrimit qe kishe fshire. *Por aq sa mbaj mend une nuk ta kisha cekur emrin*. kisha thene se nuk eshte e qarte, pastaj kisha thene se pajtohem me vleren per shmangien e kendit boshtor por jo edhe me arsyetimet. Duke thene se as astrologet nuk do te pajtoheshin me to edhe sikur tua mbathnim kepucen spanjolle.


Tani do flasim seriozisht apo do tallemi? Ti kishe cituar cdo fjale timen aty dhe ne baze te tyre bere komentin tend. Cnevoje kishte emri im kur teksti ishte shkruar nga une? Ndersa per pjesen qe vjen prape po ta perseris, vlera ishte dicka qe mbahej mend nga une por per arsyetimin mu desh te konsultoja nje faqe astronomie. 




> Nje reagim normal do te ishte, (dicka sikur) nje pyetje e thjeshte:"cilat na qenkan ato paqartesi apo pasaktesi qe ke ndermend, ju lutem na i shkruaj t'i shohim dhe ne, ne menyre qe te kemi mundesi formojme mendimin tone dhe te vendosim cila eshte e drejte?" Por jo te fshish postimin e tek pastaj t'i denigrosh (nxish) me nofka si "llomotitje ose "fjale boshe" sepse nuk mund ti shohe askush nese ishin apo nuk ishin te tilla.



Nje reagim akoma dhe me normal do ishte qe ne vend te 'fshikullohej' postimi im, nga ana jote te jepej nje pergjigje qe do plotesote mungesat qe ti i konsiderove si te tilla ne posten time. Dhe postimi u fshi sepse nuk sillte asgje per temen jo pse me kundershtonte mua. Kete mundohu ta kuptosh. Kurrefare qejfmbetje nga ana ime. 





> Une mendoj se hapi i pare per te mesuar eshte te kuptosh se nuk di. Hapi i pare per te ndrequr ndonje mendim/botekuptim te gabuar eshte te dyshosh se ai qe ke mund te mos jete i drejte. 
> *Prandaj postimi im ishte me vend dhe ishte bere saktesisht me kete qellim, qe te hapte horizont per diskutim te atyre te dhenave qe ishin hedhur deri aty dhe te silleshin te reja.*



Hapi i pare per te mesuar eshte qe te kuptosh qe nuk di por edhe qe te mesosh ate me kryesoren qe dija eshte free dhe nuk matet me meter personal. Me paragrafin e dyte pajtohem plotesisht dhe ja pse une kisha shkruar *mesa di une...* edhe pse faqen e astronomise e percolla per ate qellim.

Postimi jot nuk ishte me vend pasi nuk hapte asnje horizont. Pastaj ketu me duket se po ngaterrohet dicka. Nuk behet fjale per ekspertize pasi sjemi astronome (vetem nqs je ti) po dime te lexojme dhe kur ke interesa te caktuara per nje fushe te caktuar atehere ska asgje qe te te ndaloje te marresh dijen dhe informacionin qe do. 

Ndersa pjesa qe vijon mua personalisht me duket komplet jashte vendit. Pse duhet bere gjithe ajo paranteze mbi Universin sesi u krijua apo mbi grimcat atomike dhe ato molekulare? 




> "HENA qe mund te themi me plot gojen se eshte bija e tokes u krijua si rezultat i perplasjes se nje meteori me token i cili shperndau nje pjese te lendes ne hapesire"


Une personalisht kam tjeter bindje. Mendoj dhe di dicka tjeter qe ne kete teme nuk ka vend dhe sidomos per faktin qe do zgjerohej tmerresisht shume si argument.




> Nje trup i formuar ne menyren qe sygjeron hipoteza juaj do te rezultonte me nje orbite shume te c'rregullt dhe jostacionare. Nje orbite e cila gjate gjithe kohes pershkruan nje rozete.


Nuk ka asnje hipoteze nga une ne kete mes. Ne momentin qe them per aq sa di une do te thote qe me mungon ekspertiza dhe cdo gje qe u shkrua aty u verifikua ne nje faqe astronomie. Sja vlen me ta perseris me duket. 




> 1. Kjo qe ke permendur (se Hena u shkeput nga Toka)


Kete gje se kam thene asnjehere. Madje as e mendoj aspak. Sapo e permenda me siper qe kam nje ide tjeter.

Tani per cfare jane shkruar ne pergjigjen time te pare ky ketu eshte link ne anglisht: *Is the Moon moving away from the Earth?*

Per momentin spo e gjej dot link tjeter qe shpjegonte aksin e tokes dhe pse-ne e 23.5°. Nuk mbaj mend se me cfare query e kerkova por me ta gjetur do e postoj.

----------


## Baptist

Kam pershtypjen se je i shkaperdherdhur per nga koncentrimi gje qe edhe mua me ndodhe shpesh kur bej 5-6 pune pernjeheresh. E kam verejtur se eshte me optimale te behen njera pas tjeteres sidomos kur veprimet kan natyre te njejte.

Postimet e mia kan nevoje per nje koncentim me te madh kete e kam verejtur edhe vet kur jam kthyer te lexoj cfare kam shkruar.

ketij posti nuk pata kohe t'i beja nje thyerje me eksplicitet teknike prandaj kam perdorur vetem "thonjezat"  per kuotim. Te gjitha kuotimet jane nga: ragazzo_di_mare.

Shtjellimet jane te miat.

----------


## lundertari

Opa opa djema mos u zini ketu jane gjerat konkrete pyesim dicka qe nuk dime edhe po mundi dikush na sqaron.
Darius sa per shpjegimin tend per rritjen e orbites se henes jam dakort 100%
sa per aksin e tokes pikerisht ka lidhje me henen prandaj edhe largimi i saj do te sillte crregullim ne stinet e vitit. Edhe une nuk jam astronom por me pelqen te lexoj per kete fushe.
Baptist nuk do te thote se cfare ka shkruar ragazzo_di_mare jemi dakort, per mendimin tim hena u formua  ne te njejten kohe me token nga nebula solare sic u formuan edhe trupat e tjere te sistemit djellor pastaj tjeter gje eshte meteoriti edhe tjeter kometa. Mendimin tend nuk e kuptova pervec se nuk ishe dakort
ME tri hipotezat qe ti permende

Shpjegimi tend per madhesine optike te henes edhe te djellit eshte i kenaqshem per mua dmth qe ka te beje me atmosferen edhe distancen qe pershkruajne rrezet e drites.

----------


## lundertari

*Hena dhe Dielli jane pothuaj plotesisht te barabarte per nga madhesia optike. Madhesia dhe distanca e Henes jane praktikisht proporcionale me madhesine dhe distancen e Diellit nga Toka. Prandaj disqet e tyre kane madhesi te njejte.*
Ky eshte nje mit disqet e tyre (edhe ato optike) nuk jane te njejte eklipsi i plote djellor ndoth ne zona relativisht te vogla ne toke.

Thnx gjithsesi per pergjigjen.

----------


## Baptist

> *Hena dhe Dielli jane pothuaj plotesisht te barabarte per nga madhesia optike. Madhesia dhe distanca e Henes jane praktikisht proporcionale me madhesine dhe distancen e Diellit nga Toka. Prandaj disqet e tyre kane madhesi te njejte.*
> Ky eshte nje mit disqet e tyre (edhe ato optike) nuk jane te njejte eklipsi i plote djellor ndoth ne zona relativisht te vogla ne toke.
> 
> Thnx gjithsesi per pergjigjen.


Nuk ka asnje lidhje logjike as fizike fakti qe eklipsi nuk eshte gjithkund i njejte, me faktin se disku i diellit dhe disku i henes kane madhesi te njejte. 

Ajo qe ke thene, eshte se dy objekte qe gjinden para rrezes se veshtrimit nuk do te mbulohen nga njera tjetra nese shikimi yt mbi objektin mbulues nuk eshte ne vije te drejte me objektin qe mbulohet.  Keto gjera i dijne edhe femijet ne Kino pa u dhene askush kurrfar sqarimi.

Prandaj kjo qe ke shtruar ne lidhje me eklipsin diellor nuk eshte as "mit" sepse askush nuk ben nje gabim te tille logjik. Me tjera fjale ke bere gabim.

----------


## Baptist

"sa per aksin e tokes pikerisht ka lidhje me henen prandaj edhe largimi i saj do te sillte crregullim ne stinet e vitit."

Pasi jemi te "mitet" ky eshte nje mit personal i yti.

Nese thua se Hena po i jep Tokes "impuls angular" ke thene se Hena po i afrohet Tokes dhe jo e kunderta.

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Hena asnjehere nuk eshte me e madhe apo me e vogel por neve na duket ashtu nga kendi qe e veshtrojme, sa me ulet (horizon) qe eshte aq me e madhe duket, sa me larte (zenit) aq me e vogel, keshtu mendoj une me aq sa di.

----------


## Baptist

> Hena asnjehere nuk eshte me e madhe apo me e vogel por neve na duket ashtu nga kendi qe e veshtrojme, sa me ulet (horizon) qe eshte aq me e madhe duket, sa me larte (zenit) aq me e vogel, keshtu mendoj une me aq sa di.


Ky eshte veshtrim mesjetar, por me logjike te shendoshe. E megjithate nuk eshte ashtu. E keqja eshte se ketu nuk po flitet per ate cfare mendon njeri apo tjetri. Se mendimet mund te jene shume te larmishme dhe poaq te pasakta. Tek e fundit nuk po bejme ekspoze mendimesh por po mundohemi te sjellim fakte. E keto duhet te jene ta pavarura ne mendimi yne subjektiv. Pra te vlejne per te gjithe si per ata qe mendojne, si per ata qe nuk i mendojne fare keto pune.

Pse mendimi yt nuk eshte as fer te vertetes edhepse ne dukje i perngjet asaj shume?

Nder te parat, ajo qe e ben te ngjaje me te verteten eshte vetem ana gjuhesore kur sjell aty shprehjet "poshte" dhe "larte".

1. Keto nocione nuk kan kuptim ne hapesire. Atje nuk ka "poshte" dhe "larte"!
2. E dyta dhe me kryesorja, eshte se sipas asaj qe ke thene orbita e rrotullimit te Henes rreth tokes do te duhej te ishte ne forme suste luhatese gje qe eshte absolutisht e pamundur. 

Distanca ee Henes nga Toka gjate rrotullimit te saj eshte shume e prekryer. Ajo pershkruan nje rreth me vetem 0.05 e (ekscentrizem), qe per boten reale konsiderohet rreth "ideal". Pra as nuk i largohet, as nuk i afrohet tokes periodikisht. Prandaj madhesisa e diskut te Henes dhe Diellit gjate lindjes, e sidomos gjate perendimit (te ketij te dytit) nuk eshte rezultat i afrimit te Tokes ndaj Diellit (ne menyre aq drastike dhe te shpejte) dhe as e afrimit te Henes ndaj Tokes (ne menyre poaq dramatike dhe shpejtesi marramendese). Por eshte efekti i thjerrezes (llupes) qe shakton atmosfera jone e pasur me lageshti. 

Per arsye te ketij efekti qe ka atmosfera jone ne driten qe vie nga trupat e larget qiellor, ne yjet mund t'i shohim edhe me sy, por per te njejten arsye Observatoriumet me teleskopet e tyre fuqishem ndertohen ne lartesi same te medha mbidetare per tiu shmangur ketij efekti sepse ky efekt turbullon qartesine e shikimit dhe shtremberon detalet. (Pasi qe qielli yne nuk eshte nje thjerrez perfekte dhe pos te tjerash ndryshon ne menyre dinamike...

Pershendetje

----------


## PRI-LTN

Baptist, me duket se nuk e ke kuptuar mire ate qe jimmychrist donte te thoshte.
Me sa kuptova une ai thote se: sa me prane ekuatorit te jesh, aq me te medha duken hena dhe dielli dhe sa me prane poleve aq me te vogla.

----------

